# Honest Kitchen (Embark) for Puppies Teething?



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I tried the search feature but did not come up with any results for this particular issue.

I've recently switched my 16 week old GSD to Honest Kitchen (Embark) and I was informed by my vet today that I should switch back to a kibble since he is teething. Does this sound correct? Also she advised against frozen carrots for teething puppies. I always thought that was a good thing. I would like to feed raw but I'm afraid I'll screw it up. As it stands right now I feed Natures Variety raw patties twice a week to spice things up. I'm concerned that the HK food is to soft for teeth cleaning action.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Immure said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I tried the search feature but did not come up with any results for this particular issue.
> 
> ...


More info.

I know very few kibbles that are as high-quality as Embark and Force. JMO.

BUT.... are you adding RMBs to it? 

Kibble is not much of a tooth-cleaner (any more than cookies are for us)...... but RMBs are, and there are toothbrushes and (for a young dog with no permanent teeth) recreational bones.

So what specifically were the objections? Maybe they were something else.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Dave Immure said:


> I'm concerned that the HK food is to soft for teeth cleaning action.
> Any suggestions?


If you're still talking about the first set of teeth, at 16 weeks they will be gone soon anyway. I feed raw with chicken backs as the main source of actual real bone/cartilage in the diet and have had dogs with white teeth and some with yellow/stained teeth, but no calculus, some dogs have good teeth no matter what you feed.

Frozen carrots ? must be some of that newfangled stuff I been readin bout on the telegraph.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hi Dave, 

I fed THK and rmb's all through the teething phase....if a pup did not eat the rmb's due to discomfort, I added ground meat to it for a while and then got them back on meat with bones. 

I also give carrots whole to all the dogs and never had an issue. They are really not getting a lot as far as nutritional value from them as they do not digest them very well, but they make great chew toys for youngsters IMHO. 

Did your vet give a reason why carrots are a no no?


----------



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm feeding HK Embark stand alone with Natures Variety raw patties. He has only two adult teeth in with others on there way. It is still his first set of teeth. What actually constitutes a RMB? How can I work RMB's in?

The objections were HK is to soft for a puppy that is teething and also HK is not good for teeth do to the softness of food.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Immure said:


> ... The objections were HK is to soft for a puppy that is teething and also HK is not good for teeth do to the softness of food.


I'd add RMBs (maybe backs?) or consider recreational bones, and I'd learn about brushing too, now, while you have time and can acclimate him. Straight commercial food -- period -- leaves plaque. JMO.

_Millions of dogs eat kibble. And millions of dogs—at least 85% of all dogs—suffer from periodontal disease by age 3 as a result of eating these processed foods (Penman, S. and P. Emily. 1991. Scaling, Polishing and Dental Home Care. Waltham International Focus._

http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cach...ibble+to+clean+teeth&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us

http://www.pets4life.com/index.php?p=research/articles/20

http://www.allthebestpetcare.com/dentalhealth.htm
QUOTE: The popular myth that dry food helps to clean your pet’s teeth is actually untrue. Dog and cat teeth are designed to rip and tear at fresh meat and bones, not crunch kibbles. Carbohydrate based matter, such as kibble, requires animals to adopt an unnatural chewing style which can often lead to particles becoming lodged in between the teeth. Once there, the carbs break down into sugars that can contribute to further tooth decay. The overall effect is like trying to brush your own teeth with crackers or pretzels! Cats especially have a difficult time chewing dry food, and often just swallow it whole. When they do actually bite into a kibble, it shatters on impact and the only part of the tooth that comes in contact with it is the tip - the rest of the tooth’s surface never touches it. While canned food does not offer any abrasive properties, the high moisture content helps to rinse the teeth and keep them free of food particles. The low carbohydrate content of high-quality canned food also means a lowered amount of simple sugars introduced into the body. The top choice for dental health, however, is a diet based on raw meat and bones. END


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

But are you doing the other things I hear/read? People freeze twisted wet towels, and there are other things for teething dogs to chew on.

Someone will see this and add.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, I do also freeze wet towels and give them frozen. Pups love it. 
RMB's=raw meaty bones like backs, necks, chicken parts ect......


----------



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

I will try the twisted wet towel idea in the morning.Is barfworld the major resource for feeding raw?


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Try these...all natural and made from Yak Milk...really!

http://www.himalayandogchew.com/?input=product


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> Try these...all natural and made from Yak Milk...really!
> 
> http://www.himalayandogchew.com/?input=product


Do they hold up to any of your dogs Lisa? This looks great to try! Of course, Iowa here is not on their list of retailers :rrgh: Will order online and check it out.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

re: carrots. when Brix was teething i would give him a frozen carrot when i had to crate him. he basically made a mess with them (ate maybe half of the carrot), but it eased his mouth and heck-pupies are a mess anyway, so no biggie.

i wouldn't personally give a pup a frozen towel--i'd be too worried about intestinal obstructions if the little monster actually chewed and swallowed. but that's just me. carrot will "go thru".... and i didn't give them to him for their nutritional value anyway.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i wouldn't personally give a pup a frozen towel--i'd be too worried about intestinal obstructions if the little monster actually chewed and swallowed. but that's just me. carrot will "go thru".... and i didn't give them to him for their nutritional value anyway.


Frozen towels are always given in a supervised setting. Usually when they are tethered to me and I can keep an eye on them. I have never had a pup chew the towel up and swallow. When they get to where they are "thawed" out, I take them away. 

Another thing I use is one of the puppy kongs, which are softer than the regular ones, filled with cream cheese or peanut butter, I fill and freeze them too.


----------



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

The puppy kong is a really good idea. I'll try that first.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i didn't figure that anyone would give a frozen towel unsupervised, but ya never know....

i also supplied PB-filled kongs just for crate-time, never tried freezing one first. but there's another tool in the tool-box!


----------

